# Food Safety News - 02/02/2021 .. Outbreak report calls for greater controls for raw milk Gouda-like cheeses



## daveomak.fs (Feb 2, 2021)

*Outbreak report calls for greater controls for raw milk Gouda-like cheeses*
By Dan Flynn on Feb 02, 2021 12:05 am A 2018 outbreak of Shiga toxin-producing E. coli O121 sickened seven people. Raw milk Gouda-like cheese produced in British Columbia caused the illnesses. The current Canada Communicable Disease Report (CCDR) describes the outbreak investigation and recommends greater control measures for raw milk Gouda-like cheese. A peer-reviewed journal on infectious diseases, the CCDR is published on the Government... Continue Reading

*FSA stresses ‘use by’ date importance after food waste campaign confusion*
By News Desk on Feb 02, 2021 12:03 am The Food Standards Agency (FSA) has taken to social media to tackle potential confusion caused by a food waste campaign that encourages consumers to smell, look and taste to determine whether food is spoiled. The FSA official account on several platforms directed people to information on how to understand the difference between “use by” and... Continue Reading

*Experts to kick-off discussion on international food safety strategy*
By Joe Whitworth on Feb 02, 2021 12:01 am Experts will discuss updates to the WHO’s strategy for food safety later this month. The international organization’s Technical Advisory Group (TAG) on Food Safety is scheduled to meet virtually for the first time from Feb. 8 to 10. Attendance is reserved for group members and invited observers. The World Health Organization (WHO) published a food... Continue Reading


----------

